# SLSA in bath bombs



## Rebecca1221 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello,

I've been making bath bombs for a few months and I'm looking to make them better. I'm wondering how much SLSA you guys add to your bombs.

My current recipe includes 2 cups of baking soda, 1 cup citric acid. Then my oil, fragrance, color etc. I'm currently using 1 tbsp of SLSA but I want more foam and for them to last longer. I tried increasing it to 2 tbsp but it didn't seem to make a big difference.

How much do you add to your recipe? I've added a picture of the result in hoping to achieve.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

you are using the correct amount right now, more slsa and it will slow fizzing,  more foam but they need to fizz


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 19, 2017)

IMO, if I understood you correctly,  the action you are trying to achieve is a product of the embeds and not the SLSA.
You can make embeds in different colors at a 1:1 ratio of baking soda and citric acid, so they "shoot" bubbles.

Like this in my video.  Or is something else you are trying?


----------

